# MS Visio 2003 and Text Direction



## litlelee9 (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello All,

First time poster here, but have a bit of a dilemma. I have a user who is trying to add the text direction command to their toolbar in visio. The option looks like it adds, but once you close out of the customization area, the text direction disappears off of the toolbar. I have only seen this happen in visio so far (doing it in any other office app seems to work fine). Is there a way to add this, or will visio not allow it? Any help would be great.....Thanks in advance

-Ryan


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

First please check out Toolbars that you customize are reset to use the default settings when you restart Visio 2003 or Visio 2002 and post back. Hope that helps!


----------



## litlelee9 (Nov 18, 2004)

*n/a*

thanks for the tip; however, i never close visio. when i drag the command to my tool bar from the pop-up box, i can see the command appear on my toolbar. now, when i click ok and close out of the pop-up box, the command disappears from the toolbar. visio is never closed...... :4-dontkno


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Well, I admit I'm a bit at a loss here. The only thing I can recommend would be to see if the alternative method described in How to create custom toolbars and tool buttons in Visio 2002 or in Visio 2003 will do any good.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

This will seem strange but hey, since 1999 visio has been a MS product therefor it follows the MS motto "if it works don't fix it". (Note by works they mean "does it make us $, or does it at least not cost us $)

There are two ways to rotate text: the "Text Block Tool" which is part of the "Standard" formating tool kit. 

And, there's a "Change Text Direction" button that is part of (this is where it gets weird) the Asian text option. To display the Change Text Direction tool, on the Tools menu, click Options, click the Regional tab, and, in the Asian text list, click Show. 

Go figure!


----------



## litlelee9 (Nov 18, 2004)

*thanks*

thanks for all the help.....ill give it a whirl!


----------



## groston (Jun 23, 2006)

yustr,

Your response worked - thank you.
Of course, the moron at MS who 'decided' to include this 'feature' should be covered with honey and staked to an ant hill...


----------

